# Just my luck!



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I was finally able to get hold of some Wheaton Marans chicks. They're over half feathered out now, and looks like they're turning out to be 4 boys and 1 girl.

Dang. Now what? 

I guess I'll use 3 of the boys with Black Coppers and then breed the girl offspring back to the Wheatons. Anyone know how that might work out? I've never raised Wheaton anything and I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe you can breed a batch of wheaten marans and do whatever you want with your roosters. I'm no good in this subject, but this is just my thought.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I paid a lot of money for these chicks and I want to get Wheatons going. Hopefully someone who knows something about Wheaton genetics will have some advice.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not a genetics expert but it seems that if you want to breed pure Wheatens, mixing with Black Copper would muddy the waters for future breeding.


----------

